# Hans Zimmer to score the new Superman



## Tanuj Tiku (Nov 18, 2010)

Superman was my most favourite movie as a kid and the score is what got me thinking about music for the movies. John Williams is also my favourite Film Composer.


I like Zimmer's work and thought he some kick ass stuff on the new Batman series. And some not so kick ass stuff too - kind of a Zimmer trait for me at least.

But, its extremely hard for me to imagine Zimmer doing a Superman score. This will probably be a very difficult thing for him to pull off if its in the same lines as the Williams earlier score.

Of course with Nolan attached, its going to be a totally new film with no link to the recent or old ones.

What are your thoughts?


Best,

Tanuj.


----------



## Lex (Nov 18, 2010)

Yay!

aLex


----------



## Danny_Owen (Nov 18, 2010)

I don't imagine Zimmer will try to do anything like the Williams score- he'll do his own thing and probably do it brilliantly.


----------



## germancomponist (Nov 18, 2010)

Danny_Owen @ Thu Nov 18 said:


> I don't imagine Zimmer will try to do anything like the Williams score- he'll do his own thing and probably do it brilliantly.



...for sure. o=< 

+1


----------



## Mike Connelly (Nov 18, 2010)

Has it been officially announced?


----------



## choc0thrax (Nov 18, 2010)

Anyone care to take a guess as to which two notes Zimmer is going to alternate between for the main theme? Hope he chooses some different notes than usual, you know mix it up a lil'.

This movie is going to suck hard. The only Superman storyline I ever liked was Kingdom Come. That's the one with the old crabby Superman who's like "fuck humans, I'm too old for this shit, lemme grow my crops". They'll never make that one though cause tweens hate old people. 

Goyer's script isn't really ready but they are forced to make the movie anyway because Warner Bros. loses ownership in 2013.

And let's not forget the biggest reason why this movie will suck: *Zack Snyder.* Yeah, he's directing it. I guess McG wasn't available.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 18, 2010)

Maybe he'll let Thomas J do it since they work in the same complex - now that would be interestò


----------



## dcoscina (Nov 18, 2010)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Nov 18 said:


> Maybe he'll let Thomas J do it since they work in the same complex - now that would be interesting!



I'd be interested to hear that indeed!


----------



## mverta (Nov 18, 2010)

Movies today are mostly about superheroes, magic, and vampires; or better yet: superhero, magic, vampire kids. This is because the giant, soulless corporations which run every part of our lives - entities we don't have any real power against - make us feel the average person has no real chance for justice or change - the only way to fight our foes today would require superpowers. 

We're used to being stuck on hold, answering computerized questions and pushing buttons; being told, "no, that's not our policy," 24 hours a day. Gas prices will go up and we'll pay it; our banks will merge and we can't stop it; our idealism will be destroyed by every fallen idol, hero, and role model who we've just come to expect will be revealed to be a liar or scumbag soon enough.

But if we had super strength, or magic powers; if we were immortal; if we were kids again, with optimism left and a chance to start over... Remember, movies always reflect how the populace feels, and it's the movies that speak to the core feelings of people which do the best. In the depressed, disillusioned 70's there were a lot of depressed, disillusioned movies. The blissful 80's, well... you needn't be reminded how many great and fun and optimistic movies those gave us. _Superman_, being on the cusp, was one of them.

You can't make that sort of superhero movie today, though. Superheroes back then were themselves perceived as good people - moral and ethical role models. But today, we don't believe there are people like that anymore. 30 years of tabloids, Jerry Springer shows, and a constant parade of failed human beings being trotted out on reality shows makes the morally upstanding, truly decent and principled person seem like some sort of laughable, antiquated fantasy.

So the superheroes all need to be made "grittier," "darker." They all need "reboots." If we're to try and see ourselves as these heroes, I guess they've got to be as truly flawed and unhappy as most people feel.

It's a sad state, but for sure one which dictates that none of the flavor of the original movie - or the movie's music - has any business being brought out in 2010. So just let that be; let it be what it was (one of my all-time favorite scores, and a brilliant one at that,) and expect the new offering to be, well, 2010. If they make a Zimmer-esque movie, then it should have Zimmer's music. 



Having worked on the last offering (I did the shield logo for _Superman Returns_), I knew to avoid the film itself. But I didn't feel it threatened the original in any way. You can't go home again.


_Mike


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 19, 2010)

Superman, Schmuperman... I wish somebody would do Daredevil justice (the last film was a joke). More low-key, ninja style, film-noir style. John Goodman should play Kingpin.


----------



## George Caplan (Nov 19, 2010)

mverta @ Fri Nov 19 said:


> Remember, movies always reflect how the populace feels, and it's the movies that speak to the core feelings of people which do the best.
> _Mike



thats an interesting point and close but not quite right. the difference is subtle. movies reflect the times people live in. i cant see how another superman movie can do that even using the most obvious analogous movie trickery.
if i had money in it i would want to know if it was going to make a good video game.


----------



## Dan Mott (Nov 19, 2010)

They need to make more superhero movies like 'Kick Ass'

The reason Kick Ass was so good to me and I'm hoping to others aswell is because it was R rated, therefore more brutal fights which is the way it should be. The movie was really agressive and It was one of my favourite superhero movies because the I've never seen the villians die so hard.

I was dissapointed in Batman and in superman because they weren't dark enough, especially Batman. Batman is a very dark character and he doesn't speak much when He's in his suit, nor like an absolute clown. The movie was really for all ages. No blood, no agressive violence, and the darkeness just wasn't there and wasn't Batman at all.

They could make an amazing Batman movie the way it should be if it was directed at adults. Just saying, my point is, when I film like Batman, Superman, ect is made for all adiences, It's not going to be very dark and interesing.

Just thought I'd say this.


----------



## lux (Nov 19, 2010)

i know choco will kill me but i liked the Watchmen


----------



## David Story (Nov 19, 2010)

Yes, I like Watchmen, and thanked Larry Gordon. He told me about how difficult it was to make that movie, not a good experience. But they had a good team and did good work, imo.

Kick-Ass is awesome. It was too violent and dark for the story, that's why it didn't find a wide audience, imo. Fun score too, done by a team.

The 78 Superman was a perfect movie for its time. The audience of 1,200 cheered as one from the opening titles. The score still works, imo

The reboot will be troubled, superman is "morally upstanding, truly decent and principled". Just as Mike says. That's the core feelings he speaks to, it's an archetype. 

The MV-RC house style is anti-heroic at it's best. Heros have a theme song, anti-heroes have a moody motif. There are exceptions, and I hope that the next superman is fun, like a superhero comic should be. Maybe Hans will get past melo-phobia.

Yes, I like Dark Knight. The villain is the star, and that works occasionally.

I don't believe people are always cynical and unhappy, Mike. Sometimes they want Toy Story or Avatar. Those scores have gritty elements, and also melodic, uplifting music. But your right that there's a lot of dark, unhappy characters everywhere you look today.


----------



## mjc (Dec 7, 2010)

Personally JW Superman is the greatest theme ever written. It's my favourite all time music. Still blows my mind the same way it did when I was probably three years old. Every time I hear the Krypton theme it brings tears to my eyes. 

Anyway enough of my worshipping, here's the latest:

http://www.cinemaspy.com/Movie-News/Han ... r-All/4803


----------



## mjc (Dec 7, 2010)

says a bit more in this one actually:

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/blogs/ ... fast-56714


----------



## handz (Dec 7, 2010)

Danny_Owen @ Thu Nov 18 said:


> I don't imagine Zimmer will try to do anything like the Williams score- he'll do his own thing and probably do it brilliantly.



Which means that it will suck..

But this movie looks like big fail anyway.


----------



## poseur (Dec 7, 2010)

re: the "news" about HZ scoring superman:
whoop-dee-fracking-doo!
i'm so excited.
i just can't hide it.
i'm about to lose control, and i think i like it.

*does this "news" actually surprise someone, somehow?*




Ned Bouhalassa @ Fri Nov 19 said:


> Superman, Schmuperman... I wish somebody would do Daredevil justice (the last film was a joke). More low-key, ninja style, film-noir style. John Goodman should play Kingpin.



me?
i can't believe that fincher, aronofsky or the hughes' etc haven't optioned "dr. strange".
well, yeah, no.....
i guess i do believe it.

d


----------



## MacQ (Dec 7, 2010)

Zack Snyder, eh ... I wonder if he'll get Tyler Bates to copy his temp?

~Stu


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 7, 2010)

It's already be de-bunked by Zimmer himself. He's not scoring this film. 

That said, as I mentiò  ®   Aà:  ®   AàG  ®   AåØ  ®   Aæ   ®   B•*  ®   B•l  ®   B®:  ®   B®g  ®   BÕ¸  ®   BÖv  ®   C^ù  ®   C_	  ®   C¢  ®   C¢  ®   C¦Ì  ®   C¦Þ  ®   C§"  ®   C§\  ®   C°  ®   C°,  ®   CëD  ®   Cëa  ®   D}Ç  ®   D~=  ®   DÛ"  ®   DÛU  ®   DßÇ  ®   Dà%  ®   Dì¢


----------



## Ed (Dec 7, 2010)

They should make a film about Leroy Jenkins rather than remaking yet another comic book film.


----------



## synthetic (Dec 7, 2010)

mverta @ Thu Nov 18 said:


> You can't make that sort of superhero movie today, though. Superheroes back then were themselves perceived as good people - moral and ethical role models. But today, we don't believe there are people like that anymore. 30 years of tabloids, Jerry Springer shows, and a constant parade of failed human beings being trotted out on reality shows makes the morally upstanding, truly decent and principled person seem like some sort of laughable, antiquated fantasy.



Actually, Superman and Star Wars were released at the beginning of that 80s optimism. The 70s were full of war, distrust of political figures, oil embargoes and inflation (hmm). Much of the success of Star Wars and Superman were attributed to their sparkling optimism at a time when the public really craved it. When Superman said, "Truth, justice and the American Way," and then, "no, really," people cheered in the theater.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 7, 2010)

We have one. He spun around in the Oval Office today and used the Bully Pulpit.


----------



## choc0thrax (Dec 7, 2010)

Zimmer is blaming his publicist Ronni Chasen for getting shot 4 times in the chest for not being able to quash rumors that he was going to score Superman.


----------



## mjc (Dec 7, 2010)

For anyone who didn't read the article it was about Zimmer NOT scoring the film...


----------



## synthetic (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice quote. 



> Stating that the rumor is "some dirty quote taken out of context," Zimmer unequivocally tells the trade that he has no plans to score Superman.
> 
> Asked about the daunting challenge of restoring John Williams epic and soaring orchestration for Superman, Zimmer is straightforward: "John Williams, the greatest living composer -- full stop. And that happens to be one of his greatest themes. So no. And I’m not thinking of rewriting Beethoven’s ninth either."


----------



## handz (Dec 7, 2010)

ajcmuso @ Tue Dec 07 said:


> For anyone who didn't read the article it was about Zimmer NOT scoring the film...




Sounds good, but it could always be worse :wink:


----------



## David Story (Dec 7, 2010)

A mystical, surreal dr.strange could be made at modest cost, will studios ever do that again?

How about this super-dude movie:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kotK9FNEYU


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 8, 2010)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/blogs/ ... fast-56714

Okay, all music criticisms aside, Zimmer is a class act on this one. 

Thumbs waaaaaay up.


----------



## David Story (Dec 8, 2010)

poseur @ Wed Dec 08 said:


> David Story @ Tue Dec 07 said:
> 
> 
> > A mystical, surreal dr.strange could be made at modest cost, will studios ever do that again?
> ...



Yes! One my peps is meeting with one of the above, who's a fan of dr.strange. There's hope for "the master of the mystic arts". 
poseur, you can score it, I will see it 3 times. And my friends friends shall see it 3 times
weta fx, natch. dare i say downey or oldman for the lead?

btw, a vg where you cast spells seems kinda cool, to me.


----------



## poseur (Dec 8, 2010)

David Story @ Wed Dec 08 said:


> poseur @ Wed Dec 08 said:
> 
> 
> > David Story @ Tue Dec 07 said:
> ...


i say, maybe:
alan cumming,
gabriel byrne, forest whitaker, ralph fiennes, alan rickman,
viggo mortenson, j. depp, lukas haas, etc.

d


----------



## poseur (Dec 8, 2010)

David Story @ Tue Dec 07 said:


> How about this super-dude movie:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kotK9FNEYU


ha!
i missed that, the first time i read yr post.

thanks!
still love that: and that gorgeously phrased & expressed closing ad libitum.....

d


----------

